# A-MAZE-N smoker on Weber Kettle



## smokincold (Mar 28, 2020)

New member and new to cold smoking.  I'm looking to cold smoke cured pork bellies.  I don't have a smokehouse yet, but am wondering if I can use an A-MAZE-N  smoker on the bottom (coal) rack of a Weber Kettle and have the belly on the top rack.  I'm in MN and it's still cold here, so my goal is to keep the heat under 50 degrees F.  Any thoughts on this setup?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## negolien (Mar 28, 2020)

I can't speak for your particular model but a guy asked if he could do the same thing in a mb 560 and everyone agree it would work. Think it was for smoked cheese.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 28, 2020)

Shouldn't be an issue. Keep your amazn on one side of the kettle and the meat on the other. Have the top vent over the meat and wide open. The bottom vents should be wide open also.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2020)

Like Chris said ,, keep the air moving .


----------



## smokincold (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks guys...I'll be picking up a pork belly and reporting back with the results!


----------

